# Swedish: Jag gav glaset åt/till min moder



## gvergara

Hi

Could you please explain to me the difference of these prepositions when introducing the Ci? Thanks in advance

Gonzalo


----------



## Renaissance man

The difference is that _åt _is wrong and _till _is right.

Unless, of course, you mean that you gave the glass to someone else on behalf of your mother.


----------



## Tjahzi

Hm, _the Ci_?

Anyhow, _åt_ is the traditional dative marker. However, this kind of phrases is viewed from a "spatial perspective". The glass goes _from_ you _to_ her. As such, _till_ is used rather than _åt_.

However, more important is the translation of the word _mother_. _Moder _is the eldest possible form, which was later shortened to _mor_ which was in turn replaced by _mamma_ which is standard today. Additionally, when referring to one's own mother, the possessive pronoun is normally omitted, which gives the following translation. To sum up, I'd always say _Jag gav glaset till mamma_.

<discussion of moder/mor/mamma split off here>


----------



## pettisson

Jag är ingen svenskaexpert eller så men på frågan vem jag gav glaset till så svarar jag ibland utan tvekan _ "jag gav glaset åt mamma"_ och jag är 24 och har bott här hela mitt liv. Jag tycker inte det låter gammalmodigt.


----------



## Tjahzi

Tja, om det är naturligt för dig så är det inte fel. Jag hade nog inte heller reagerat märkbart över ett sådant användande. Dock, av nyfikenhet, var i Sverige bor du?


----------



## sammio

I Finland använder man mycket just prepositionen _åt_ i sådana här sammanhang (och dessutom i flere andra också, man säger till exempel _jag ringer åt dig_) , så _Jag gav glaset åt mamma_ skulle låta helt naturligt åtminstone här.


----------



## pettisson

Tjahzi said:


> Tja, om det är naturligt för dig så är det inte fel. Jag hade nog inte heller reagerat märkbart över ett sådant användande. Dock, av nyfikenhet, var i Sverige bor du?



Ah visst, jag bor i Gävle. När jag gjorde värnplikten i Umeå så hörde jag ofta "åt" - så till och med jag tänkte på det.


----------



## Muzze

pettisson said:


> Jag är ingen svenskaexpert eller så men på frågan vem jag gav glaset till så svarar jag ibland utan tvekan _ "jag gav glaset åt mamma"_ och jag är 24 och har bott här hela mitt liv. Jag tycker inte det låter gammalmodigt.



Jag hade reagerat "kraftigt" om nån sa "jag gav glaset åt "mamma"" istället för till. Det låter som om personen gav glaset till en tredje person på uppdrag av "mamman".


----------



## Tjahzi

Oj, det här blev intressant. För mig är _att ringa åt någon _att ringa ett samtal på uppdrag av någon_. Att ringa till någon_ är att ringa upp en person. Dock har både _ge glaset till någon _och _ge glaset åt någon _betydelsen att man överlämnar ett glas med _någon_ som mottagare. (Personligen hade jag nog dock föredragit _till_ även i andra fallet.)

Det extra intressanta är ju såklart att både region och ålder kan påverka vad man föredrar.


----------



## Muzze

Att olika språkbrukare använder språket på olika sätt är ju naturligt och samtidigt väldigt intressant. Själv är jag från södra Sverige.

När vi ändå är inne på "åt/till" så undrar jag om ni säger "dra åt helvete" eller "dra till helvete". Jag säger dra åt helvete men när jag tänker på det så det närmare så hade det känts naturligare att säga "dra till helvete".


----------



## Tjahzi

Hm, nej. För mig har _åt_ en rumslig betydelse som ligger ungefär mellan _till _och _mot_, dvs. "i riktning mot". Således drar man _åt_ helvete. (Oklart om man kommer fram. )


----------



## Muzze

Om man säger "dra åt helvete" till någon så brukar i alla fall jag, i vart fall i striden hetta vilja att den personen jag säger det till ska komma fram...


----------



## Lugubert

Min variant på morsan och glaset är en implicit osynlig dativ: Jag gav mamma glaset. Men det kanske betonar vem som är mottagaren snarare än vad som ges.

Va jodde du å glaset? (Vad gjorde du av glaset?) - Ja ga de te mossan. (Jag gav det till mamma.)


----------

